# Let's send get well cards to Marty



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

*NOTE: I need a mailing address for Marty or for someone who sees Marty regularly, such as his son. Please PM me the address (DON'T POST IT ON THE FORUMS!) and inform them that I'll be sending this to them.*

As you may have read, our moderator, Marty, recently had a heart attack. He is apparently doing well, but is in ICU and will be receiving a heart catheter. You can see the original thread posted by Pitwoman here: http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/9775-marty-hospital.html

I will be organizing a mass effort to collect get well cards from members and sending them to Marty. You send them to me, I'll put them in a manilla envelope and send them to him. I doubt he'll be in the hospital for long, but it'll give him something to read once he gets out to let him know we were thinking of him.

*Cards, notes, anything that'll fit in an envelope will be great. Just something to get his spirits up and let him know we care. Handmade stuff will be awesome also, there's more thought behind it and it doesn't cost anything.*

*If you'd like to participate, PM ME FOR MY ADDRESS.* *Please make sure to have it in the mail to me no later than December 21.*

Be sure to sign the card with your real name and your forums name!



GoPitbull said:


> ****** I also wanted to let people know that everyone who sends a card will get a ribbon under their name like the one I have for donating to the shelter drive. *******


*To be sure you get the ribbon, put your FORUM USERNAME on the envelope (something along the lines of FROM: YourUserName. I won't be opening the envelopes, so be sure to PUT IT ON THE OUTSIDE! Also, PM me or post here and verify that you sent something.*


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

****** I also wanted to let people know that everyone who sends a card will get a ribbon under their name like the one I have for donating to the shelter drive. *******


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Just let me know where to mail the card.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Sent ya a PM, Betty.

Also, Bleu Clair just sent me a PM saying her (I'm hoping I'm right on your gender! lol) 6 year old daughter is drawing a pit bull to send to Marty. I think that's an awesome idea, stuff like that will really be what makes this outstanding.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I want to send Marty a card erik please pm me the details


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

GoPitbull said:


> Sent ya a PM, Betty.
> 
> Also, Bleu Clair just sent me a PM saying her *(I'm hoping I'm right on your gender! lol)* 6 year old daughter is drawing a pit bull to send to Marty. I think that's an awesome idea, stuff like that will really be what makes this outstanding.


Yep, you got it right


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

I'll send a card just pm me the info hope he gets well soon


----------



## Mrs_APBT_America (Jul 19, 2008)

I want to send Marty a card for sure, please PM me the address. Thank you! I hope everything is okay.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I want to send a card....


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I'll need that address too. Thanks, buz


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

I need a mailing address! Thanks!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

PM ME PLEASE!! I will be sending mine out tomorrow!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

kenya, chyna and i took our "get well marty" pic and i am printing out the card today!  can i have the address please


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

I never recieved a pm with the address. If someone could send that to me I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I need the address still....quick before the mailman gets here!


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

I forwarded my pm to Sydney, Mrs_APBT_America, Roxy_Nie, LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se, Rock Creek Kennels, and even buzhunter so they have an address to send their cards along to. If I forgot anyone let me know and I will shoot it over to you too.


*edit...JCSmoke too


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I sent mine. Hopefully it makes it *fingers crossed* I don't really trust the mail lol


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Sydney got hers in the mail!! She hopes Marty is feeling better soon!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh no thats terrible! Glad to hear it wasn't worse.


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Got Marty's card (and my daughter's pit bull drawing) in the mail, the roads are finally all cleared up from that darned ice storm.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

I would like Marty's address also please, would like to send a card from Cain. thank you


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Cain714 said:


> I would like Marty's address also please, would like to send a card from Cain. thank you


Check your pm's.


----------



## Wootness (Aug 4, 2008)

please pm me addres please!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

When is the cut off date for the cards? Mine won't go out 'till tomorrow.


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> When is the cut off date for the cards? Mine won't go out 'till tomorrow.


I think he said it was going to be the 22nd.



Wootness said:


> please pm me addres please!


Sent it just in case you never got it since it seems like the boards were down for a while. At least they were on my end.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Mine is in the mail....


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Julie K, I got yours in today. Thanks!

I will be giving you guys your ribbons/awards for participating in this soon, just hold tight!


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Ok it's done, you can see it to the left of my post. I just used an icon of balloons for now, even thought hey are hard to see


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Just wanted to remind everybody that today is the LAST DAY for your card to be mailed out (well, technically tomorrow since today is a Sunday). If you can't help being a day or so late, that's fine, but I want to get all of these pretty quick so I can get them sen tout to Marty.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I mailed mine out on friday. I hope you get it in time.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Mine was dropped in the mailbox yesterday. You should get it tomorrow.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Dang! See what I miss for being A.W.O.L.!!! Send me the info so I can drop something in the mail too, please! So sorry I've been missing...been busy working... I do wanna send Marty my condolences and well wishes! Let me know something a.s.a.p., please! Thankyou!


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

OK I've received cards from the following people so far:

Julie K
Coletrain
Sydney
Rock Creek Kennels
Roxy_Nie
Bleu Clair


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

hmm I sent mine a while ago. Hope it gets there


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

GoPitbull said:


> OK I've received cards from the following people so far:
> 
> Julie K
> Coletrain
> ...


Great! I'm glad ours made it!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

You still haven't got my card?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I put mine in the mail last thrusday. I wonder where it is?


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

I know mail has been running pretty slow because of the holidays. My girlfriend's mom sent her something 2 weeks ago, and only lives 100 miles away, and she still hasn't got it.

I did receive some more cards yesterday, but I'm not sure if any of them were from you guys. I'll check and post an update. Also, mail didn't run today, so I'm sure I'll be getting a good bit tomorrow.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Updated list of who all I have received cards from. *If you sent one and it isn't listed, let me know ASAP!* I will be sending them out sometime this week.

Smokey Joe
MY MIKADO
BedlamBully
Julie K
Coletrain
Sydney
Rock Creek Kennels
Roxy_Nie
Bleu Clair

I will be giving you guys your ribbons soon. Thanks!


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Everyone should have been given their award ribbons. If for some reason you didn't get yours, let me know!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Mine was here this morning and now it's gone.....


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Mine was here this morning and now it's gone.....


Revoked!!

lol seriously though everyone's is gone for some reason.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Coletrain said:


> Revoked!!


Now that wasn't very nice...LOL


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

lol what the hell? I'll re-do them. I have no clue what happened


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Glad you got it.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

Hey guys, sorry I haven't gotten these sent out yet or re-done the awards yet, I've been sick as a dog the past week  I will have them out this week though.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwwww

Hope your feeling better!!


----------

